# Android Dev Tool Discussion



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2018)

With an interesting discussion going on about this subject taking over another thread, it seemed a good idea to move it over here.



trparky said:


> Well I say it has, 2017 *was* the year of the Linux desktop, heck... 2016 was also.


Agreed. 2016 was the year Android matched Windows in total number of installed users. 2017 was the year Android overtook Windows, by more than respectable margin.


trparky said:


> The desktop was, you guessed it... Android.


Actually, that's an interesting perspective. The Android X86 project, android-x86.org, has been making great progress adapting Android into a desktop compatible OS. I personally use it exclusively on one of my laptops.


----------

